

Mini Powerplant: two small blocks that can power an average American home - kolya3
http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/22/the-bloom-box-a-power-plant-for-the-home-video/

======
Methos
"....saving about $100,000 since installing its five boxes 9 months ago"

Might be a naive question, but can anyone please explain to me the economics
behind this?

~~~
pasbesoin
I was a bit distracted while the interview was playing, but what I gathered is
that their efficiency in converting chemical energy (specifically, so far,
natural gas and oxygen) to electricity -- perhaps, per a comment I saw
elsewhere, when the resulting heat can also be used and so considered part of
the equation -- is about twice that of utility generated and delivered
electric power.

I don't know whether my understanding is correct, but that's how I currently
understand the comments regarding greater efficiency and cost savings.

